# المخدرات غول يستهدف شباب واقتصاد الوطن



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 أبريل 2010)

المخدرات غول يستهدف شباب واقتصاد الوطن







بفضل الله استطاعت الأجهزة الأمنية في المملكة ممثلة في الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات في ضبط كمية كبيرة من المخدرات تجاوزت 8 ملايين قرص كبتاجون اخفيت في اطار معدة ثقيلة (شيول) وقدرت قيمتها بأكثر من 292 مليون ريال. هذا في عملية واحدة وسبق ان الأجهزة الامنية كشفت عن إحباط عمليات كبيرة في الفترات السابقة وايضا بكميات كبيرة حول المخدرات واضرارها على المجتمع والاقتصاد الوطني كان لنا هذا الاستطلاع








الدكتور العقيد نايف المرواني شرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة: المخدرات تدمر الشعوب وتنهي مدخراتها وتخلق جيلاً محبطاً وعنصرا من عناصر الجريمة والفساد في المجتمع ونحن الآن كأجهزة أمنية نجد ان اغلب الجرائم سواء قتل او فساد ومشاكل اخرى ان اصحابها من مدمني المخدرات أو مروجيها ان المخدرات هي من اكبر الاخطار التي تهدد الانسانية ومع الاسف هناك خطوط توضح ان المملكة وشبابها مستهدفة من الخارج ببث هذه السموم وادخالها باي طريقة وترويجه على الشباب خاصة واستغلال هذه الرفاهية والسيولة المادية التي انعم الله عليها لهذه البلاد وسكانها.. اننا عبر الحملات التوعوية واضافة الى ذلك الجهد التي تبذله الاجهزة الامنية المختلفة في محاربة ومكافحة المخدرات نناشد شبابنا امل المستقبل باليقظة والابتعاد كل البعد عن هذا الطريق طريق الضياع ونهاية الانسان والمخدرات هي بداية المشاكل ويحرمها الدين ويرفضها العقل والمجتمع وهي طريق الهلاك.





الاستاذ جميل القحطاني كاتب وممثل مسرحي في جمعية الثقافة والفنون بالمدينة المنورة ،هذه السموم هدمت الكثير من البيوت ودمرت العديد من شباب المستقبل، هذه حقيقة يجب ان لا نتجاهلها ونقف سداً منيعاً في محاربتها. هناك من ضعاف النفوس ومن هدفهم جمع المال باي طريقة سواء كان حراماً او يتسبب في قتل الآخرين وتدميرهم لا يهمه،ينطلق من قاعدة الشيطان ويروج ويبيع هذه السموم ويتصيد لشباب هذا الوطن المسلم ويستغل اي فرصة ينصب شباكه حول ضحية سواء بتقديم هذه المخدرات في البداية مجاناً او بأسعار في متناول اي شخص ،وبعد ان تتمكن منه هذه السموم يبدأ في استغلاله مادياً ويمكن حتى في شرفه وهنا يدمر انسان كان في يوما من الايام له مستقبل مشرق ربما كان طالب ثانوي أو جامعي أو رجل اعمال في بداية حياته او رجل سعيد في حياته ليحول كل هذه الاشياء الجميلة الى كوارث انسانية بسبب هذه المخدرات القاتلة..



الدكتور مازن الشبل طبيب امراض باطنية يقول الحديث عن المخدرات واضرارها شيء لا يختلف عليه اثنان ولكني اتساءل كيف انسان سليم ويقدم على تناول هذه الآفة القاتلة للروح والعقل.. ليعلم الجميع ان هذه المخدرات تفقد الانسان من اول جرعة عدم شهية الأكل يبدأ يدمر جسمه ثم يبدأ في الانعزال عن الناس والاختلاط مع مجموعة تتعاطى هذه المخدرات ثم يبدأ يتحول من انسان عادي الى انسان له تصرفات غير طبيعية لم يكن يعمل بها في بداية حياته. وكثيرا ما قضته هذه المخدرات على القدرات الجنسية للرجل وحولته الى انسان عاجز والى شخص ملئ بالمشاكل والهموم. اذا كنا نبحث دائما كبشر عن كل ما يحافظ على صحتنا فان المخدرات هي بداية المرض الذي يقضي على الانسان. فلماذا نسلك هذا الطريق؟ للانسان شخصية يجب عليها احترامها ومعرفة ما يضره وما ينفعه والمخدرات الجميع يعرف انها اكبر عدو للانسان فلماذا يقبل عليها البعض.


الدكتور مصطفى منير اخصائي امراض نفسية ليعلم الجميع ان المخدرات بمختلف انواعها هي خلف الكثير من الامراض النفسية المستعصية لانه مع كل اسف هناك من يمر به عارض صحي مثل اكتئاب او مشاكل عائلية او عملية ومن باب الجهل او تقرير البعض عليه يقدم على تناول بعض هذه الحبوب المخدرة التي تمسه بنشوة او انبساط لعدة ساعات ويعتقد انها هي العلاج او الطريق الذي يخلفه من ذلك الاكتئاب نتيجة هذه المخدرات الى ان يتحول الى مدمن مخدرات ويبدأ في كل مرة الى نوعية اقوى واشد تأثير على الاعصاب حتى يتحول الى مدمن ثم الى شخص آخر يفقد عقله واتزانه في حياته اما يتحول الى مجرم او يتوفى نتيجة بعض الجرعات الكبيرة، لهذا فان المخدرات هي عدو الانسان الاول في هذه الحياة، والبعد عنها وعن كل طريق يؤدي اليها هي الوسيلة الوحيدة للسلامة من شرها وخطرها.


الشيخ مسلم الحربي امام وخطيب مسجد الحره الشرقية بالمدينة المنورة قبل ان نتحدث عن هذه السموم اللعينة انصح كل أب وكل أم بمتابعة ابنائهم وبناتهم متابعة دقيقة خصوصا اخر مرحلة المراهقة ومعرفة مع مين يجلسون لأن المرء من جليسه واذا لاحظوا تغير في تصرفاته يجب ان تكون عليه مراقبة اشد وحتى لو عرض على طبيب لمعرفة سبب هذا التغيير والنقطة الثانية وهي الاهم يجب حث الابناء والبنات على الصلاة والاقتراب دائما من الله بذكر وقراءة القرآن الكريم ومجالسة الصالحين وعدم السهر الى اخر الليل خارج المنزل هنا يجب ان تكون المحافظة على الابناء لانهم امانة في اعناقنا جميعا لان الكثير من المخاطر تحيط بهم في هذا الزمان من كل جانب ،والمخدرات ومروجيها يتصيدون كل فرصة وان اقفال هذا الباب كما ذكرت سلفا التربية الصالحة ومتابعة الابناء والابتعاد عن جلساء السوء. ونسأل الله ان يحفظ الجميع من كل سوء ومن هذه السموم القاتلة للروح وللعقل.


الاستاذ ابراهيم الروقي رجل اعمال اولا احب ان اوجه شكر وتقدير واعجاب لادارة مكافحة المخدرات ولموظفيها الابطال الذين اكتشفوا هذه الكمية الكبيرة من المخدرات التي وضعت بطريقة خبيثة في اطارات الشيول حتى لا يتصور احد ان هذا المكان سوف يستغل بهذه الطريقة ولكن عناية الله سبحانه وتعالى وحتى يحمي هذه البلاد واهلها من هذه المخدرات وهذه الكمية الكبيرة ايقظ رجال الامن ومكافحة المخدرات ووفقهم في اكتشافها واكتشاف عمليات اخرى سابقة انني اشد بقوة على ايديهم ونسأل الله ان يوفقهم ويكونوا حصنا منيعا لهذه البلاد وشبابها في وجه هؤلاء المجرمين الذين يركزون على بلادنا في ادخال هذه السموم القاتلة، انني بدهشة شديدة لكبر هذه الكمية ولو دخلت لا سمح الله كم شخص سوف تدمر وتخرب البيوت وتفرق الاسر وتنزف مدخرات أفراد الوطن.


الاستاذ فهد شريف كلية التنقية. ان الكمية الكبيرة التي احبطتها الاجهزة الامنية وادارة مكافحة المخدرات وكانت في طريقها الى المملكة تؤكد ان اخواني الشباب وبلادنا العزيزة مستهدفة وهناك من له مخططات اجرامية في القضاء وهدم هذا الشباب وكذلك اهدار مقدرات الاقتصاد الوطني حيث تدخل هذه المخدرات في جسم هذا المواطن فعلا سيتحول الى انسان اخر بعد ان كان انسانا منتجا سيتحول الى عبء على المجتمع ويتحول الى انسان سلبي ومجرم يرتكب جرائم مختلفة سواء سرقة او قتل او نصب وغير ذلك في سبيل الحصول على المادة التي يشتري بها هذه السموم والمخدرات القاتلة ومهما كان لديه مال فسوف تستنزفه هذه المخدرات وتقضي على صحته وماله ثم يتحول الى مجرم في سبيل الحصول على المال وهذه نصيحة لجميع اخواني الشباب طريق المخدرات هو الطريق الى الهلاك الذي لا رجعة فيه، اذا الحذر كل الحذر من هذه السموم.


المقدم فراج السلمي اولا احب ان اقول انه ولله الحمد بان حكومتنا الرشيدة قد خصصت مستشفيات على مستوى عالي لمعالجة من وقع في شرك هذه المخدرات واصبح مدمنا لذلك فاي اسرة لاحظت او وجدت احد من افرادها قد وقع في هذا الطريق فانهم يجب عليهم معالجته في المستشفيات التي تقدم العلاج والرعاية حتى النقاهة مجانا. ليس منطقيا ان تتخلى هذه الاسر عن ابنها مجرد انه اصبح مدمن مخدرات فالعلاج افضل طريق الى محاولة انقاذه من براثن هذه السموم خصوصا في البداية ،وربما يواجهة الاب مقاومة وعناد من ابنه او اخيه او قريبه هذا المدمن وعدم اعترافه بتناوله هذه السموم ولكن اقناعه بكل الوسائل ومراجعة لهذه المستشفيات هي افضل طريقة لعلاج المدمن وعدم تركه فريسة لهذه السموم التي وقع فيها مع الاسف.


سرور بندر الحربي رجل اعمال يجب ان تكثف حملات التوعية التي توضح اضرار المخدرات بل من الافضل ان تكون هذه التوعية مستمرة طوال العام هذه الحملات التوعوية يجب ان يكون لها ثقل في المدارس ومخاطبة الطلاب وحبذا
لو خصصت حصة اسبوعية يوضح فيها احد افراد ادارة المخدرات هذه السموم ومضارها كذلك والاستعانة بصور لنهاية من تعاطوا المخدرات وكذلك اساليب المروجين في اسقاط الشباب في شرك هذه المخدرات، وحبذا لو شارك في هذه الحملات اطباء وتحدثوا للطلاب عن اضرار هذه المخدرات على صحتهم وعلى عقولهم.. اننا بحاجة فعلا لحملات توعوية قوية ترفع المستوى التوعوي الذي يظهر هذه المخدرات وخطرها على المجتمع عموما ان حملات التوعية اسبوع في العام لا يكفي ابدا ولكن الاستمرارية هي افضل الطرق في محاربة هذه الآفة والتحذير والتوعية المستمرة بخطورتها
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المصدر جريدة البلاد


ومازال الحديث عن هذه ألافة مستمر ومستمر ولن تنتهي المخدرات
مادامت الحياة وواجب على الجميع الحذر منها والتحذير منها 
اسال الله ان يحفظ العباد والبلاد من هذه الآفة
وتقبلو تحيات اخوكم رعد الشمال
:70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:


----------



## العجمىى (8 أبريل 2010)

اخى صدقت المخدرات مصيبة وافة خطيرة خصوصا على الشباب وجزاك الله خير على التقرير


----------



## mohamed habeb (8 أبريل 2010)

ابعتلي البريد الاكتروني
محمد حبيب


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (8 أبريل 2010)

البريد الاكتروني
[email protected]


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (23 أبريل 2010)

*البريد الاكتروني
[email protected]*​


----------

